# Persian: آخيش!



## seitt

Greetings,

Courtesy of Morteza:
آخيش! چند روز بود هيچي نخورده بودم. حسابي دلي از عزا در آوردم.

Please, what exactly does آخيش mean and how is it pronounced? Does it have anything to do with آخي?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

آخيش (aakheysh) is not a real word. It is more an interjection and is used when you want to show your enjoyment and your complete satisfaction of a situation.

Examples:
آخيش! چه كيفي مي‌ده. يه كم اين طرف‌ترش را هم ماساژ بده
آخيش! راحت شدم. چقدر كش جورابم تنگ بود
آخيش! خيالم راحت شد. بالاخره اومد
آخيش! بالاخره فيلم شروع شد. چقدر منتظر نشستم

But آخي is an interjection that is used to showing your commiseration and sympathy with someone.
For example:
آخي! توي اين مدتي كه من نبودم چه مصيبتي كشيدي
آخي! دلم براش سوخت
آخي! حيوونكي!
آخي! بقيشو نگو دلم كباب شد


----------



## Ben422

آخیش = *Phew!*


----------



## searcher123

Ben422 said:


> آخیش = *Phew!*



Really?! As far as I know, Phew! is the equivalent of "آخ!ا" or "بدبختي هي!ا" and is an "expression of disgust".


----------



## Ben422

searcher123 said:


> Really?! As far as I know, Phew! is the equivalent of "آخ!ا" or "بدبختي هي!ا" and is an "expression of disgust".



I think it's mainly an expression of *relief*. Please see THIS, THIS and THIS.

*Pheeewww*, I'm glad that's all over.
!*آخیش*، چقدر خوشحالم که تموم شد رفت پی کارش


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ce n'est pas un vrai mot, tout comme hé, Ah, hum, chuuuut, Zut ! ...
Ca s'utilise lorsque vous voulez exprimer votre satisfaction. 
Ex : Vous avez soif, vous n'avez pas longtemps bu d'eau et soudain vous en bouvez un verre bien fraiche qui vous donne un sentiment incroyable !
Après l'avoir bu,vous dites :
آخیش ! عجب آب گوارا و خنکی
آخیش, خیالم راحت شد, امروز مهمونامون نمیان


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, perfect.

Re "آخ!ا" (which expresses disgust), the UK English equivalent is actually similar: Urgh! (The ‘gh’ is pronounced ‘خ’.)

I think that in US English it is an "expression of annoyance, displeasure" – at least, that is what any number of websites indicate.

If you google “Urgh!”, the .com (USA) sites talk of annoyance/displeasure; however, the third one down, a .co.uk (UK i.e. Britan and ) website, makes it clear that “Urgh!” expresses disgust.

Mark Twain said that the US and the UK are “divided by a common language”!


----------



## Ben422

Many thanks Simon for your helpful explanation. A very import thing here is that there's a clear difference between *اخ *(*akh*) and *آخ *(*âkh*) in Persian:

*اخ (akh)* = an expression of *disgust*
اخ! چطوری می‌تونی اونو بخوری؟


*آخ (âkh)* = an expression of *pain*, *regret*, *longing *or *sudden realization of something bad*.

!آخ! چقدر پاهام درد می‌کنه
(pain)

آخ! این چه کاری بود کردم؟
(regret)

!آخ اگه من یه مرسدس بنز داشتم
(longing)

!آخ! کلیدا رو یادم رفت بیارم
(sudden realization of something bad)


----------



## searcher123

Thank you dear *Ben422* and *Seitt* for your informative answers. One more question please: does *Phew* have two completely opposed meanings? For example in the following instances that are presented in *Ben422*'s links:

Phew, it's hot in here!
Phew, it's boiling in here!

the sayer is glad that the weather is so hot (i.e. آخيش! اينجا هوا چقدر گرمه) or [s]he is disturbed (i.e. واي! اينجا چقدر هوا گرمه﴿i؟


----------



## Ben422

I would translate it as "*اوف*" (*UFFF!*) or something like that if it were used for hot weather or tiredness.

One more word... I'm not sure if everyone uses it, but at least I do; it's *اوفی* (*uFEY!*) which is an expression of relief and satisfaction.

 Phew, it's so hot in here!
!اوف! این تو چقدر هوا گرمه

Phew! Am I relieved!
!اوفی/آخیش! راحت شدما


----------



## seitt

Thank you very much. I can't speak for American usage, but to me ‘phew’ can be used to indicate surprise or relief – yes, that may be potentially contradictory but why not think of it like this: if, when someone says “phew”, something obviously good is the case then it's relief; otherwise it's surprise. Accordingly, the speaker in the example is expressing displeasure.

Remember that the spellings of these interjections are only approximate, and so much depends on tone of voice anyway.


----------



## searcher123

Thank you dears again. Very useful.



seitt said:


> (...) but why not think of it like  this: if, when someone says “phew”, something obviously good is the case  then it's relief; otherwise it's surprise(...)



Because just in a real life I can recognize this situation, not in a writing such as my example that there is not any other description before or after that.

For example, suppose that you were in a very very cold environment and now you did entered to a warm place. You will say "Phew, it's so hot in here!". In Persian, we will say "آخيش! اينجا ﴿هوا﴾ چه ﴿خوب﴾ گرمه" and it will show my satisfaction of this *warming*; even if there is not any other sentence before or after of this sentence.

Again, suppose that you are in a very very warm place for a long time. Now you will say "Phew, it's so hot in here!". In Persian, we will say "واي! ﴿واي! واي﴾، اينجا چقدر هوا گرمه. ﴿خفه شدم از گرما﴾ا" and it will show my hating of this *warming*; even if there is not any other sentence before or after of this sentence.

But if you show me "Phew, it's so hot in here!" on a paper and ask me the meaning of "Phew!", surely I cannot understand which situation has happened for sayer!


----------



## seitt

Indeed, you can't always be sure: when it comes to interjections, context is everything.

 But there are other signals you will learn to pick up on: if I say, “Phew, it's lovely and warm in here” it's relief, but if I say “Phew, it's so hot in here!” this is usually negative.

Why? Because one says 'warm' of a pleasant degree of heat but 'hot' of a greater, often unpleasant degree of heat. So the answer is really in the word used for گرم – ‘warm’ or ‘hot’. The same applies to ‘cool’ (pleasant) and ‘cold’ (unpleasant).

Of course, I am talking about a general tendency here: you will find exceptions. If you are feeling terribly cold, you might say, “I’d love a nice, hot bath,” for example: this is because when you suffer one extreme of temperature it is easy to forget that the other extreme can be equally unpleasant.

Maybe the problem is that in Persian you use گرم for both ‘warm’ and ‘hot’ – am I right? Perhaps you also use for سرد for both ‘cool’ and ‘cold’? (However, I am aware of the word خنک.)


----------



## searcher123

An excellent description. Thank you very much.

And about your question: Albeit such as سرد and خنك (for "cold" and "cool"), we have گرم and داغ (for "warm" and "hot") too. But as you told, in daily conversations normally we use گرم for both "warm" and "hot" and there is not a big difference between them. The difference between سرد and خنك is observed more in our conversations.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for that too and God bless.


----------

